# Customized UltraTec 2010



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

My jaw is hanging on the floor !!! That is one "Bad Ass" setup Bro !!! That looks nothing like the one I sold you. Two Big Thumbs Up !!! I'm jealous !!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Glad you like it. 

DB


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm still looking at it !! I can't believe that was the one I sold you. Did your Buddy get his AM 35 riser yet ?? I finally completed my AM 35 Storm Trooper bow. Pics in my profile photo album.

What did you use for your cable slide mount ?? That is awesome !!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW is all I can say!! The stalking mode needs a patent my friend!! That is a a work of working art!:shade:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Spectacular work! I'm going to give my 2005 Safari ProTec another look, LOL.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Hoythunter01 said:


> I'm still looking at it !! I can't believe that was the one I sold you. Did your Buddy get his AM 35 riser yet ?? I finally completed my AM 35 Storm Trooper bow. Pics in my profile photo album.
> 
> What did you use for your cable slide mount ?? That is awesome !!


AM35? Heck, do I miss something?:dontknow:

It's a cable rod dog leg from CSS Archery, I modified to fit the curve of the riser bridge. Inside the riser, where normally the carbon rod is located, I machined some brass inserts in which I screwed the rubber/metal dampeners.

DB


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

That is simply WICKED!. :mg:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I sold an AM 35 riser to a guy in Germany. He asked me if I was the guy who sold you the Ultratec. I guess the guy knows you or knows of you.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Hoythunter01 said:


> I sold an AM 35 riser to a guy in Germany. He asked me if I was the guy who sold you the Ultratec. I guess the guy knows you or knows of you.


Ah, I see. Probably I know the guy, I just wasn't aware of this deal.

Thanks to all. It shoots like a dream. 

DB


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice...great job and good luck in Africa. I really like the kick stand!


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

that's awesome ! i shoot a 2006 desert tan ultra tec.i also have no desire to get a new bow either.everything new is short axle to axle,low brace height and ridicuously high priced.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW! That's the most high-tec custom job I've ever seen. Fantastic work! I'm sure it'll bring home some trophies for you in Africa. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

That has to be one of the sickest sniper bow I have ever seen. I really love the look of the Hoyt bows, I just wish I could get them to shoot right for me.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

OMG That thing is sick!!!


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

nice work :thumbs_up


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*Wow*

wow!, that is one sweet ultratec...........arguebly one of the best Hoyt bows ever made. 

very nice job!


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got a 2003 UltraTec and looking at this is making me love mine even more! That is one impressive bow, and you did it justice with a good set of excellent pictures.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Butty of a bow, care to share how much something like that costs to do. Would $2000. do it? I got $1800 into a bow and mine still looks stock.


----------



## hoyt1373 (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a 05 Ultramag, think you could do something with it. I would love it to look close to your Ultratec. You have out done yourself with that one.


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW All I can say is WOW


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Absolutly fantastic. WOW. i have an 05 Ultra Elite that i love just as much as that one. Just one question though, WHERE DID YOU GET MAMMOTH IVORY?. Holy caw i have never heard of someone selling it, let alone putting it one a bow. Again WOW. very very well done.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

That is the most BADASS bow I have ever seen, and that speed with that heavy of an arrow is just unbelievable. I don't think I have ever been so jealous in my entire life. Thanks for showing the pics of your bow.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

That really is impressive. Very well thought out.


----------



## ChargerSarge (Nov 17, 2008)

Amazing work! Taking the time to think it out will definitely be an advantage to you in the field! Good Luck!


----------



## pddoc (Oct 16, 2008)

What a sweet rig!!! You did a great job my friend. Congrats and GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

holy shat....that thing is rediculous....now i want one....


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

zhunter62 said:


> Absolutly fantastic. WOW. i have an 05 Ultra Elite that i love just as much as that one. Just one question though, *WHERE DID YOU GET MAMMOTH IVORY?. *Holy caw i have never heard of someone selling it, let alone putting it one a bow. Again WOW. very very well done.


I am sure it is more easily accessable half way around the world.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

easyeriq said:


> I am sure it is more easily accessable half way around the world.


I'm sure it is, but it would have to have had cost a lot. i mean there is only so much of that stuff laying around if you know what i mean.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

first off, that bow is simply stunning and tricked out as much as I've ever seen any bow. Second, your offside stalking pod=genius, I love stalking but always try and keep my bow out of the dirt and it never seems to work, I found my next little project :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:clap: , Thats one [email protected]@ looking rig , those side plates are AWESOME


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

with the quality of your broadheads, this does not surprise me. love the ingenuity you put in your tec bow. very nice....:shade:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you for the nice comments guys!




zhunter62 said:


> Absolutly fantastic. WOW. i have an 05 Ultra Elite that i love just as much as that one. Just one question though, WHERE DID YOU GET MAMMOTH IVORY?. Holy caw i have never heard of someone selling it, let alone putting it one a bow. Again WOW. very very well done.


Mammoth ivory mostly gets found in siberia where big herds of these huge hairy elephants  were living before and through ice age.
The ice there is melting continuously and several tons of frozen carcasses come up each year. Since these animals are gone forever about 15,000years ago you won't need any CITES papers as you would need for todays elephant ivory.
We have a dealer for this stuff here in Germany. I think you can get it around the world. Ask a custom knife maker. These fellas often use mammoth ivory for the handle as well.

DB


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Dugga Boy said:


> Thank you for the nice comments guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, learn something new everyday. i wasnt aware that they had/were finding that many. I mean it not like they are still reproducing so there is a limited supply, again great bow. i just never thought i would see something a couple thousand years old on a bow. Again it just really surprised me to see that. wish i could get some it looks great. good luck on your hunt. What animals will you be going after.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

zhunter62 said:


> Wow, learn something new everyday. i wasnt aware that they had/were finding that many. I mean it not like they are still reproducing so there is a limited supply, again great bow. i just never thought i would see something a couple thousand years old on a bow. Again it just really surprised me to see that. wish i could get some it looks great. good luck on your hunt. What animals will you be going after.


I have some plains game on my list. First off zebra and black wildebeest.

Here some info about mammoth ivory:
http://www.mammothivory.info/

http://www.northseafossils.com/inde...rt&Itemid=57&gclid=CL6tlM7ohaACFQORZgodSUCHsA

http://www.boonetrading.com/MammothIvory.html

http://www.coastivory.com/mammoth.htm

It's easy to work on with a belt grinder and a Dremel.

DB


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

*Wow*

Dugga

That is the finest bow I have ever laid eyes on, you did a fantastic job

if you ever get to the age you cannot draw back on it, put it on the coffee table, thats a conversation piece!


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

Outstanding:mg:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow...that is extremely professionly done!!!! man, thats great!


----------



## KyKrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

*Awesome!!!!!*


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Very impressive man...Way to take probably the best all around Hoyt ever made and make it that much nicer again. Alot of work and planning went into the mods on that bow. Great job.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

that bow is one bad dude


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok the easiest way to say this....

FREAKIN AWESOME!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

Blood said:


> Ok the easiest way to say this....
> 
> FREAKIN AWESOME!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


can't put it any better


----------



## BigKelly (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice Job! Looks good!


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wicked!!! Amazing!!! Inspiring!!! Truely a work of art


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

That looks like the culmination of many hours of planning, time and effort. I just set up a UT with some Spirals a few months ago... those things hold great. Awesome bow.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Omg*

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:

wow absolute beatuy
congrats on the nicest bow i think i have ever seen

Tinker


----------



## Redlinerobert (Jan 25, 2010)

Easily the most impressive hunting set up I have ever seen. Fantastic work you did there.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks again Guys.

In the meantime, I tried some 90# limbs. Still nice and quiet but almost 40fps faster.

However, for the hunting trip the 80# limbs will do the job. 

DB


----------



## Big Country 04 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Sweet*

Hey thats sweet, I need to be sending you one of my old hoyts for a face lift. Nice set up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> Thanks again Guys.
> 
> In the meantime, I tried some 90# limbs. Still nice and quiet but almost 40fps faster.
> 
> ...


-----------------------
Very-very nice.
And your pictures are outstanding.


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sweeet!*

That is one sweet Bow!


----------



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

that bow is sweet man


----------



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

i love the grips especially


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

*:thumbs_up*


----------



## Possum Jooger (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great. I have the same bow 06 Ultra Tec. I think its time for a make over.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

In the meantime I optimized the "rest-cableslide-connection".

The rope is now fixed in the weather tamer by two set screws, so adjustments are a snap.













The block on the rest I "milled down" by 3/16" to accept an eliminator button.
That way the peak forces at full draw are absorbed by the buttons elastic deformation before the internal mechanic of the rest has to take all the load.






















DB


----------



## marma_duke (Feb 25, 2010)

How much would you charge to make a set of stalking pods for me i love the way that bow looks


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

that is such a sweet looking bow! you really know how to make a guy jealous! :tongue:


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

Your bow has inspired all sorts of ideas that I want to try. The stalking mode set up is just awesome! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Another bump for the best-looking, most well thought-out hunting bow I've seen.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

marma_duke said:


> How much would you charge to make a set of stalking pods for me i love the way that bow looks


I'm currently talking with my US partner about a kind of "mass production".
Surely they will have a kind of universal attachement. That way the pods can be used with most of todays bows.

Addtional weights can be added also. To compensate the weight of sight, quiver and rest for a perfect balance.
Actually I have a set with internal vibration absorbers but these are a little over-engineered for mass production imo. 

DB


----------



## Americannomad (Oct 16, 2005)

A work of Art... was just wondering what is the weight of the bow with every thing on it??I also agree that newer is not always better, I still think My Hoyt Pro Vantage was the best hunting bow I ever shot. kick myself in the butt for selling it...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You did a great job on that one!!

I really like the mammoth side plates. How did you accomplish the art work?

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

aread said:


> I really like the mammoth side plates. How did you accomplish the art work?


It's a scrimshaw technique. Like a tattoo, just on ivory.
Done by the German artist Eva Halat.

You will learn more on her website.
http://www.evahalat-scrimshaw.com/

DB


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

uuuuhh .... Wow :mg: 

Thanks for making all my nice bows look like junk :wink:


----------



## repsagA29 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Wow*

That is just AWSOME!!!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Awesome bow man. The stalking pod is sweet.


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

That is one sweet setup. Man what detail. Absolutely love it.:thumbs_up


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Custom work*

I get the feeling your a do-it-yourself kinda guy. Awesome work!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

*....and it works!! *

Just came back last Friday.

We had a lot of rain and hunting conditions were not the best.

However, I took a young impala ram and a young kudubull for the kitchen.
I don't mind the horn size. There are already good trophies of both species on my wall.....but the backstraps were incredible!!



































Currently I'm working on a carbon version of the bowlegs. 

Cheers
DB


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

That is awesome...


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Work of art!!!*

What a beautiful bow!!!!

Meticulous attention to detail and flawless execution..... A perfect blend of form and function!!!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Im not worthy!:jaw:


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a thing of beauty!!! Congradulations on a remarkable bow that is show quality and able to bring meat to the table as well. My hats off to you.:darkbeer:


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome man hats off to a stellar job


----------

